# unconcsious twice and only 15weeks



## pinkemz (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all,
Im 15 weeks pregnant and in the last 3 weeks ive been admitted twice to hospital unconsious partner phoned paramedics with sugar 1.1 on both occassions. My sugar levels have been erratic the last couple of weeks. Having lows then having highs up to 19 at times. I am sooo worried about the baby saw the obsterician yday and she didnt seem worried at all but could see that i was and has booked me in to have another scan in 2weeks will be my fourth scan to date. 
Just wondering has anyone ever experienced anything like this or know of anyone who has. I am trying to push my diabetic nurse and doctor to put me on a insulin pump i think i would benefit from it. On humalog and lantus at the moment and carb count.
Any advice would be brilliant/
Emma xxx


----------



## shiv (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my god Emz, I'm so sorry to hear. I'm not pregnant or anything but wanted to reply anyway.

I would get in to see your DSN ASAP - push for an emergency appointment. What have they said about going on a pump? Can they lend you one for the duration of your pregnancy at least?


----------



## Copepod (Jun 23, 2011)

Agree with Shiv - advice from DSN and diabetes doctor, as well as obstetrics doctor and / or midwife is essential.

As you mention your partner called paramedics, I wonder if they have been trained to give you glucagon if you loose consciousness due to low blood sugar? Obviously, you'd also need a glucagon kit or two to be prescribed and kept in appropriate places for you. A GP should be able to prescribe it immediately, and your partner could open box to read instructions and see how things fit together, but not actually do so until needed.


----------



## MrsCLH (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Emma

I don't think it's that unusual for this to happen in pregnancy, I've definitely heard of this happening to other women. Think how much a growing baby needs to take from you. I've been lucky, the lowest hypo I've had has been 1.9.

As far as I know you should find it easy to get on a pump when you're pregnant. My consultant told me before I pregnant that if I wanted a pump when I was pregnant I could have one no questions asked.

I definitely think you have a case for a pump if it will stop this from happening because obviously its very dangerous. And agree with Copepod, get glucagon if you haven't already and make sure your partner knows how to use it. They insisted on this with me and every time hubby came to an appointment with me they asked him if he knew how to use it.

Take care and do let us know how you get on.

Mrs H xx


----------



## rachelha (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Emma

sorry to hear this, it must be really frightening.  I wonder if you could get your hands on a CGMS for a while, so it could alarm if you are heading low.  My blood sugars were erratic throughout my pregnancy, my hba1c was around 6.5 but I regularly had readings in the teens. I was told not to worry about this so long as it is corrected and you dont remain high for a while everything should be fine.  

I am afraid being pregnant did not help my case for a pump, but the Lothians are not very pump friendly.  I really hope you have more success on that front than I did.  

Like the others have said, I would call your DSN straight away and make sure you get some glucagon.

Take care

Rx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 23, 2011)

shiv said:


> Oh my god Emz, I'm so sorry to hear. I'm not pregnant or anything but wanted to reply anyway.
> 
> I would get in to see your DSN ASAP - push for an emergency appointment. What have they said about going on a pump? Can they lend you one for the duration of your pregnancy at least?



I think that is really good advice. I am not pregnant or on a pump, but I do hope you get all the help you need.  Take care Sheena


----------



## pinkemz (Jun 23, 2011)

thanx for all your kind messages guys. 
My partner and mum had training on the glucogen last week and have been prescribed that now. I had a sensor placed last weekend but typical my sugars were perfect over the 3days i had it in. However since placing this thread my diabetic nurse has phoned and said for me to come down Monday morning and i am having the pump. A little worried but hopefully will be better on that. I see my obstritican, diabetic dr, nurse, midwife and dietician once a week in antenatal clinic so been in close contact with them they have been brill in all fairness. 
Anyone on a pump? I dont know what to expect?


----------



## MrsCLH (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Emma

That's brilliant news! Hope it helps sort out your control. And like Rachel says you can't be worrying about highs as long as they're temporary and you are correcting them. Bad hypos on the other hand are dangerous for you and you need to be okay to look after that baby of yours 

Not sure if anyone on here has pump experience, you could always try posting on the general board. Or I know on the Diabetes UK facebook page there are loads of people on pumps.

Good luck!!

x


----------



## rachelha (Jun 23, 2011)

That is great news Emma, it sounds as though you have a really good team looking after you.  I hope you find the transition to the pump no problems.  There was one lady (Chrissie) pumping who was pregnant at the same time as me, but I dont think she posts a lot anymore.  I am sure there have been othr pregnant pumpers, but I cant think who just now.


----------



## pinkemz (Jun 23, 2011)

thank you girls fingers crossed. will let you know how it goes


----------



## shiv (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Emma,

That's great news - fantastic. Come over to the pumping forum and start asking questions  do you know which pump you will have?

There are quite a few of us on here on pumps - they are hard work, but make things much easier in the long run if you put in the work. I know of a pumper in your area (not someone who posts on here) - if you wanted to I could put you in touch?


----------



## mmackay20040 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Emz, 

Just come across your post after a while since logging on.  I'm on a pump and had my son 7 weeks ago.  I've had my pump for almost 5 years so if I can help with anything at all, just get in touch.  I'll pm you my email address so you can get in touch whenever. 

M xxx


----------



## pinkemz (Jun 24, 2011)

thank you shiv and mmackay your support means a lot xxxxx


----------

